# Zukunft Weltraum Strategie



## Yilld (12. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute
Ich suche ein gutes Strategiespiel welches in der Zukunft im Weltraum spielt.
Ich möchte Forschen, Schiffe bauen, Planeten besiedeln, Kämpfe führen usw..
Etwas in richtung Ogame oder EU2, einfach nicht als Browsergame...
Greez


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (12. Juli 2011)

StarWars Epire at War





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=63HkLjEDBhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2011)

Soll es IM Weltraum spielen oder soll es halt "Sci Fi" sein?

Sci Fi gibt es einige, aber im Weltraum gab es an sich nur Haegemonia und homeworld in letzter Zeit, und die sind auch schon jeweils ein paar Jahre alt ^^ 

Oder zB Galatic Civilizations, das ist aber eher ein "ruhiges" und dafür sehr langfristiges und intensived Strategiespiel, nicht so mit Echtzeitchlachten usw. Galactic Civilizations II: Pc: -: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2011)

wobei bei Empire at War das Addon viel besser ist und da gibts einige gute Mods dazu und es hat als besonderheit Bodenkämpfe

ansonsten ist Sins of a Solar Empire noch super, man forscht, siedelt, kämpft


----------



## Troll80 (14. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann mich Enisra nur anschliessen, dass sind auch die beiden besten/einzigen die mir in den Sinn kamen.

Obwohl ich die Bodenschlachten bei Empire at War nicht so supertoll finde.
Und bei Sins of a Solar Empire sollte man sich auf jede Fall die Addons besorgen (vor allem entrenchment) und auch einiges an Geduld mitbringen (da zieht sich ein "Skirmish" ja mal über nen halebn Tag )

MfG


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2011)

naja, die Bodenschlachten gehen so, aber immerhin hat man beides, wobei die koruption von Planten dann schon wesentlich Spannender sind


----------



## Troll80 (14. Juli 2011)

Hm Ich habe das Addon zu Empire at war leider nie gespielt...muss ich wohl mal nachholen 

Jaa die Bodenschlachten sind ok, aber mit den kleinen MAps und wenigen Einheiten kommt kein so richtiges Star-Wars Feeling auf (finde ich)

MfG


----------



## Enisra (14. Juli 2011)

naja
das Addon ist mit der dritten Partei, den Extra Einheiten und der wirklich neuen Story schon deutlich besser


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (21. Juli 2011)

Es ist nicht unbedingt ein Strategiespiel, aber in dem Zusammenhang kann ich dir nur wärmstens "X- Terran Conflict" ans Herz legen.
Die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander, aber ich liebe dieses Spiel. Man wird mit einem kleinen Jäger im Weltraum ausgesetzt, und muss handeln, kann Fabriken bauen, eigene Waren in ganzen  Firmenkomplexen herstellen, und schließlich ganze Flotten mit Trägern, fliegerstaffeln, Begleitschiffen etc. kontrollieren.
Planeten selber kann man nicht besiedeln, aber das Wirtschaftssystem verlangt einem schon einiges ab, und ist auch sehr weit verzweigt: Kauft man sich z. B. endlich, nach langem Schachern einen Träger und rüstet den mit waffen aus, und findet am anderen Ende der Galaxis eine Schlacht statt, dann werden die Waffen knapp und die Preise schnellen nach oben.
Man kann sich mit vielen Zivilisationen rumschlagen, Ruhm oder Negativpunkte sammeln, bis eine ganze Nation gegen einen ist. Die feindlichen Rassen (Xenon, Kaa´k, Piraten etc.) sorgen für genug Schlachtengetümmel.
Selbst heute noch (Terran Confilct ist von 2008 ) ist die Grafik durchaus sehenswert. Ende diesen Jahres soll der Nachfolger "X - Rebirth" auf den Markt kommen - freue mich wie Bolle darauf 
Ähnlich wie bei Anno ist dieses Spiel ein Endlosspiel. Es gibt Missionen zu erfüllen, und die Hauptplots sind irgendwann durch, aber im Prinzip kann man endlos durch das All fliegen, und alles platt machen was es gibt.


----------



## chaos777 (23. Juli 2011)

X3 Terran conflikt kann ich nur empfehlen-ist ein tolles Game


----------



## GeneralGonzo (28. Juli 2011)

Ein echter Geheimtipp, wenn auch schon recht alt: Space Rangers 2 - Dominators  !! 
Space Rangers 2 - Dominators: Amazon.de: Games
Verknüpft mehrere Genres (bietet jede Menge Minispiele, von Arcade bis RTS Bodenschlachten) und ist einfach riesig !!! Max. Aulösung allerdings nur 1024x768 !

Trotzdem: geniales Spiel !

Ansonsten: schonmal in "Distant Worlds" reingeschaut ?


----------



## chaos777 (28. Juli 2011)

@*GeneralGonzo

Das Spiel sieht echt geil aus 
Ich frag mich warum Das spiel solche miese Bewertungen bekommen hat^^
ok 4Players hat eine gute Bewertung gegeben und andere Magazine nur 50-60?
Genau das gleiche wie bei X3 
Ich werd mir das Ding aufjedenfall näher anschauen
*


----------



## xMANIACx (28. Juli 2011)

Ich werf hier noch AI War Fleet Command in den Raum. Das ist ein 4x Indietitel der vor allem durch eine clevere KI-Mechanik und riesige Schlachten und echte Strategie auftrumpft. Ziel des Spiels ist es den feindlichen Heimatsektor zu zerstören/einzunehmen, was allerdings bei weiterm nicht so leicht ist wie in anderen Spielen. Denn in dem Spiel ist es nicht umbedingt sinnvoll jedes feindliche System einzunehmen oder anzugreifen, denn ein zu aggressives vorgehen bedeutet das der AI-Progress steigt. Und der AI-Progress gibt wieder, welche Einheitenqualität die KI für Angriffe nutzt und wie groß die Angriffsflotten sind und wie viele Systeme angegriffen werden. Und gerade in größeren Universen 80+ Planeten entwickelt sich das ganze irgendwann zu einem echten Problem, denn zu schnelles , forsches und unbedachtes vorgehen bedeuten unweigerlich den Untergang für einen selbst, da man die KI Angriffe nicht mehr abwehren kann (dabei ist es für die KI egal ob sie nur 1 oder 100 Systeme hat, da sie glaub ich die Einheiten aus "Wurmlöchern" bezieht), zu langsames vorgehen ist aber auch ungesund, da der AI-Progress in immer gleichbleibenden Intervallen ansteigt. 

Zudem muss man als Spieler zwangsläufig expandieren (und zu Spielbeginn ist JEDES System von der KI besetzt) um an mehr Ressourcen und ein höheres Einheitenlimit zu gelangen. Als Ressourcen gibt es Metal und Crystal, die man in Sins of Solar Empire manier über Asteroiden generiert. Zudem gibt es dann noch die Ressource Wissen, welche man mit Laboratorien generiert, jedoch nur 3000 Wissen pro System. Wissen dient hierbei natürlich zum freischalten neuer Technologien und stellt somit eine essentielle Ressource da um zu überleben.

Das Spiel bietet übrigens auch einen 8(?)-Player Coop an. Man sollte allerdings keinerlei Story oder so etwas erwarten. Die Grafik ist ebenfalls eher minimalistisch, allerdings wird dies durch Spieltiefe wieder gut gemacht. 
Man sollte zudem umbedingt das Tutorial spielen (welches länger dauern dürfte als die meisten modernen Shooter)


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Juli 2011)

*Ascendancy*, wenn es ein rundenbasiertes Spiel sein soll.


----------



## Darth242 (29. Juli 2011)

Schade, das man so lange nichts aus dem Hause Lucasarts gehört hat, wenn es um Strategie geht. Ich habe EMPIRE AT WAR so geliebt. Ist immer noch auf meinem Rechner.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (29. Juli 2011)

Darth242 schrieb:


> Schade, das man so lange nichts aus dem Hause Lucasarts gehört hat, wenn es um Strategie geht. Ich habe EMPIRE AT WAR so geliebt. Ist immer noch auf meinem Rechner.



Wobei ich sogar "Star Wars: Rebellion" für das beste SW Strategiespiel halte !


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (29. Juli 2011)

chaos777 schrieb:


> @*GeneralGonzo
> 
> Das Spiel sieht echt geil aus
> Ich frag mich warum Das spiel solche miese Bewertungen bekommen hat^^
> ...


 
Ganz klar:
X3 - TC ist ein "Nieschenprodukt", dass nicht auf "Starten und Losballern" setzt. 
Hier muss man langwierig und vorrausschauend handeln, Geld verdienen, Beziehungen pflegen, Fabriken bauen, erforschen und endecken. Das diese Tatsache so manchen CoD-Zocker mächtig frustriert liegt wohl auf der Hand 

Auch ein Tester ist nicht objektiv, und er bewertet auch nach Gefallen oder Nichtgefallen. 
Warum man allerdings einen bekennenden Shooterexperten an einen Test für X3 setzt ist mir ein Rätsel.

Mein Tipp: es gibt die X Goldbox, oder auch bei STEAM .... hier kostet X3 - Terran Conflict 19,99€, und hat einen Metascore von 73.
Viele Infos und Starthilfen findet man unter Seizewell - Die Fanpage f


----------



## Darth242 (29. Juli 2011)

@GeneralGonzo: Ja, REBELLION hab ich auch gespielt bis zum Umfallen. gegen einen Kumpel zu spielen, der genau so verbissen dabei ist, wie ich es war. Das war das beste. Die Bodenschlachten haben mir gefehlt - aber ansonsten war das unglaublich geil. Aber nur für SW-Fans.


----------



## hw9 (29. Juli 2011)

Ja, der Markt für gute Weltraumstrategiespiele ist im Moment wirklich recht dünn.
Da sollte man mal einen Blick über den großen Teich werfen.
Dort werden auch heute noch recht gute Weltraumstrategiespiele von kleinen Studios entwickelt.
Ab und zu tauch solch eines dann auch bei uns auf, z.B. Space Empire V. Die sand dann aber meistens beim "Eindeutschen" so verbugt worden, dass die mit dem Original kaum zu vergeichen sind.
Wenn also das Englisch nicht stört, dann würde ich die Imports von folgenden Weltraumstrategiespiele empfehlen.
Das schon angesprochene *Space Empire V* und *Distant Worlds*.
Die Games können bequem über die Onlineshops der Hersteller als Download erworben werden. Demos zum ausprobieren liegen dort auch bereit.
Bei mir sind die neben dem altehrwürdigen Master of Orion 2, Dauerbrenner auf meiner Festplatte.


----------

